# North Country/Tug Hill, NY 2014-15



## hikeradk

Getting ready for the first major snow storm of Lake Effect Snow. We expect 2-3 feet of snow. I'll try to get some pictures and video and post here and to my YouTube Channel.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLQe2qkfPrLI_0HkmPxuf-w

Nemo in 2013 was hyped up here is a video drive back home after plowing that day.


----------



## Bossman 92

Good luck!! The wife and I spent a week in Watertown NY years ago. Couldn't get over the snow markers on the high way that were like 8' tall lol. 

Btw if our roads looked like yours do in that video there would be 100 idiots in the ditch


----------



## hikeradk

Here is the forecast for tomorrow which seems to be staying the same. I live in the pink area between Watertown and Lowville. Looking forward to some snowmobiling after the clean up.










http://www.syracuse.com/news/index....now_blizzard_lake_ontario.html#incart_m-rpt-2


----------



## mikeyd915

snow is here.


----------



## hikeradk

Here is a picture from a webcam of the Public Square in Watertown, NY.



A picture from the Lewis County Sheriffs Office of downtown Lowville.


----------



## hikeradk

Here is the latest from the US National Weather Service.


----------



## Chineau

Not that I want it to happen here this year, but you have to love it when it comes down by the foot. 
Push till you drop.


----------



## Brian Young

Its been skirting our lakeshore since 8pm last night. Just scattered flurries....for now. Any tiny shift in this wind means we start getting dumped on. Good luck!


----------



## hikeradk

Looks like Western NY is getting the major snowfall totals. Today the lake effect snow hit north of Watertown till late this afternoon.


----------



## hikeradk

Via the NYS Police near Buffalo



Here is Thursday's Forecast just in


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Yea not liking the looks of that!! Cold as hell here!!


----------



## cmo18

I love plowing, but up to 6ft of snow would suck...


----------



## IPLOWSNO

4 deaths so far, no specifics though cop caught a wrong way driver that was drunk


----------



## xgiovannix12

cmo18;1873470 said:


> I love plowing, but up to 6ft of snow would suck...


Indeed ....


----------



## pldann86

Many pics on this wrather forum http://www.americanwx.com/bb/index....acent-on-qc-vt-end-of-fallinto-winter/page-23


----------



## hikeradk

Here are a couple during morning clean up.


----------



## Camden

Brutal conditions. Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Thats alot all of us like snow but thats insane be safe good luck to all


----------



## IPLOWSNO

That's nowhere close too buffalo for the guys who don't know geography

But tug hill lays between Mexico and Watertown , both places receive high snow but tug hill gets the most towns like Barnes corner, montague but they have low population compared too buffalo


----------



## Cond Enterprise

I wouldn't want to try to plow 6' of snow with a straight blade, V-Plow all the way...bust threw that crap then work to both sides... I live an hour away and we got maybe 1.5 inches...


----------



## novasnowplower

*Snow Blower ready for some work*

I have a cat 257B with a Snow blower needs work will travel


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Your in the wrong thread dude, it's buffalo that got hit hard!!
That's 4 hours away oh wait now it's 2 days away with all the snow closing roads !!


----------



## seville009

News story with video....

http://www.syracuse.com/entertainme...ly_dont_get_any_sleep_video.html#incart_river


----------



## Bill Grey

*Buffalo Snow*

This was on my Facebook page earlier as reported by NY State Troopers.
Everything else pales in comparison.

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=139089&stc=1&d=1416429580


----------



## seville009

I wonder if they use those Sno Cats yhat are used for snow grooming for rescues. I never see any mention of them if they do. The sniwmobile clubs snd ski resorts dhould have them avsilable.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

seville009;1874290 said:


> I wonder if they use those Sno Cats yhat are used for snow grooming for rescues. I never see any mention of them if they do. The sniwmobile clubs snd ski resorts dhould have them avsilable.


I havent heard that yet they got citizens using their sleds too do rescues!


----------



## DareDog

They have been using them, you can see in this pic to side there is one


----------



## hikeradk

Not to hijack my own thread on Buffalo but here is an awesome aerial of the Western NY area.

http://www.syracuse.com/news/index....w_of_the_buffalo_lake_effect_storm_video.html


----------



## scottL

I've lived through and plowed through some big events. However NOTHING like 6+ foot in 24 hours.

How many cars are buried and how much wreckage will there be in trying to clear streets when you can't in most cases tell if there is a car under the snow 

I want to see these picts!


----------



## hikeradk

Some local media coverage of the life of a snow plow driver.

http://www.syracuse.com/entertainme...iver_you_really_dont_get_any_sleep_video.html


----------



## hikeradk

Fit some time in between plowing to put together a short video. Another round of lake effect again today.


----------



## to_buy

They are going to need longer snow stakes to see where the curbs are.


----------



## Rick547

to_buy;1875813 said:


> They are going to need longer snow stakes to see where the curbs are.


They need global warming to fix the mess they have.


----------



## slplow

Rick547;1875846 said:


> They need global warming to fix the mess they have.


That's coming monday....rain.


----------



## Rick547

slplow;1877060 said:


> That's coming monday....rain.


Time to build an ark.


----------



## hikeradk

So the final total for my area actual received the highest amount of 33 inches. That was nothing compared to the Buffalo area. The double whammy for them is the population density. Crews from my area are over there now.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi

Someone sent me this screenshot. That is a hell of a lot of snow you guys got up there.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Laszlo Almasi;1878239 said:


> Someone sent me this screenshot. That is a hell of a lot of snow you guys got up there.


That's crazy hopefully no ones roor caved in we all love snow but thats insane. I got worried about all that snow on my roof during our blizzard a few years ago so i went to menatds and bought a roof rake. I have a 1 story house and can reach the peek while still on the ground. That would not have helped these guy's


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Buffalo isn't tug hill lmao, tug only got 3' but we usually get the most!! Just so happens buffalo got it this time!!

Tug has a low population , buffalo is loaded with people which makes it worse!

Make a circle and call that the lake buffalo is at the top left of the circle tug hill is at the very bottom and too the right of that and then Canada is at the very right all the way back too the top seperated by the lake they meet at niagara falls


----------



## BC Handyman

there has already been some collapses, I've seen atleast 6 collapses from pics.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Yea lots of lazy people think insurance will cover it!!

They are gonna **** when they realize they don't cover as much as they think


----------



## Laszlo Almasi

rjigto4oje;1878245 said:


> That's crazy hopefully no ones roor caved in we all love snow but thats insane. I got worried about all that snow on my roof during our blizzard a few years ago so i went to menatds and bought a roof rake. I have a 1 story house and can reach the peek while still on the ground. That would not have helped these guy's


Yeah, already been some collapses/implosions. This same person showed me a picture of someones double patio door that had blown in and snow just cascaded in. That has just got to suck big time. I mean...what do you do? Just make a damned snowman in the living room and wait?


----------



## hikeradk

The temperature got to 68 yesterday and almost all the snow with the exception of the largest piles of snow melted away. Nothing compared to Buffalo region. This is my drive home at the end of the storm. Everything is green grass now.


----------

